# Rider rated me 5 stars instead of 1 by mistake



## butchr (Jan 13, 2015)

So, I pick up a rider and start to pull out of a parking lot. She is headed south but in order for me to go south I need to go north a block and make a u turn because there is a "no left turn sign" posted. She barks at me "you should have gone left". I point out there is a no left turn sign and I can't turn left. She calls me an asshole! I pull over, tell her to get out, she gets out and I move on. I check my comments later that day and this is what I see. Hilarious!


----------



## Travistie (May 11, 2016)

HAHA!!!!


----------



## butchr (Jan 13, 2015)

Even more proof that uber doesn't read comments.


----------



## Agent99 (Nov 4, 2015)

And proof that not all riders are careful when selecting the number of stars to rate the driver.


----------



## Agent99 (Nov 4, 2015)

Riders really expect Uber/Lyft drivers to make illegal left turns and illegal U-turns, in large part because they've seen other drivers do it. They simply are trying to avoid paying fifty cents more for the extra time and distance.


----------



## Ben105 (Feb 27, 2016)

That's funny.


----------



## LEAFdriver (Dec 28, 2014)

I doubt if she is this smart....but she may have done that on purpose knowing that drivers can only see 5 star comments?


----------



## Disgusted Driver (Jan 9, 2015)

butchr said:


> So, I pick up a rider and start to pull out of a parking lot. She is headed south but in order for me to go south I need to go north a block and make a u turn because there is a "no left turn sign" posted. She barks at me "you should have gone left". I point out there is a no left turn sign and I can't turn left. She calls me an asshole! I pull over, tell her to get out, she gets out and I move on. I check my comments later that day and this is what I see. Hilarious!


Truly 5 star handling of that situation, good job!!


----------



## ChortlingCrison (Mar 30, 2016)

Well, with all the nonsense you had to put up with, you definitely earned the five starts. Maybe even a purple heart. I hate it when pax have these rediculus expectations, like asking me to drive on someones lawn or go 85mph in 25 zone. lol Sometimes they make for good stories. I always encounters that ask if I've been arrested or drivin around celebrites.. lol


----------



## lilibugz (Apr 27, 2016)

You deserve the 5 star rating for handling the situation perfectly!!!


----------



## easteuropeboy (Apr 9, 2016)

D


butchr said:


> So, I pick up a rider and start to pull out of a parking lot. She is headed south but in order for me to go south I need to go north a block and make a u turn because there is a "no left turn sign" posted. She barks at me "you should have gone left". I point out there is a no left turn sign and I can't turn left. She calls me an asshole! I pull over, tell her to get out, she gets out and I move on. I check my comments later that day and this is what I see. Hilarious!


did you tip her ?


----------



## butchr (Jan 13, 2015)

lilibugz said:


> You deserve the 5 star rating for handling the situation perfectly!!!


I reported it to uber and the CS replied back saying "It would be _*more better*_ to continue on and complete the ride". I replied back telling them that I would do the same thing if it ever happens again. They replied back, "we will make a note in your driver account". They then adjusted the fare to $0.00


----------



## A Morgan (Apr 4, 2016)

butchr said:


> I reported it to uber and the CS replied back saying "It would be _*more better*_ to continue on and complete the ride". I replied back telling them that I would do the same thing if it ever happens again. They replied back, "we will make a note in your driver account". They then adjusted the fare to $0.00


I'm surprised that you were not deactivated for insubordination. Do you really think that you are an independent contractor?


----------



## Chris'slifts (Aug 26, 2015)

Doesn't understand the road rules or the tipping system.


----------



## Agent99 (Nov 4, 2015)

butchr said:


> I reported it to uber and the CS replied back saying "It would be _*more better*_ to continue on and complete the ride". I replied back telling them that I would do the same thing if it ever happens again. They replied back, "we will make a note in your driver account". They then adjusted the fare to $0.00


If they adjusted *your* compensation to zero, insist they adjust it back to compensate you for the ride.


----------



## Another Uber Driver (May 27, 2015)

Title of Topic: Rider rated me 5 stars instead of 1 by mistake

Response: *BWAH-ha-ha-ha-ha-ha-haaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

BWAH-HAH-HAH-ha-ha-ha-ha-ha-haaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

BWAH-hah-hah-hah-HAH-HAH-HAH-ha-ha-ha-haaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa!!!!!!!!!!!!!*


----------



## ChortlingCrison (Mar 30, 2016)

ditto


----------



## UberMeansSuper (Aug 3, 2015)

butchr said:


> They then adjusted the fare to $0.00


Well, they sure showed you!

Also, I don't know if the pax knows this, but she could request your rating be adjusted (unlike us).


----------



## Dissendat (Mar 7, 2016)

UberMeansSuper said:


> Well, they sure showed you!
> 
> Also, I don't know if the pax knows this, but she could request your rating be adjusted (unlike us).


We can adjust passenger ratings. I ha e done it before when a guy who would have rated two insisted I give him five in front of me and will do the same for me. So we gave each other 5* and then I changed it. He deserved the 2*.


----------



## EX_ (Jan 31, 2016)

The CSR response is almost as silly. How does one define *more better*?


----------



## Agent99 (Nov 4, 2015)

UberMeansSuper said:


> Well, they sure showed you!
> 
> Also, I don't know if the pax knows this, but she could request your rating be adjusted (unlike us).


We can request a different rating for a passenger through the Uber app through:

Trip History/Trip Detail/Help/Rider Feedback/Change my rating for a rider


----------



## UberMeansSuper (Aug 3, 2015)

Must be new. I never tried it, but I'd seen numerous posts here where drivers couldn't adjust pax ratings before, at least not via email.

Good find!


----------



## Jim A (May 7, 2016)

I did the star rating adjustment not too long ago. App gave me a new ping before I was able to rate the rider. Put in for a 1 star due to the riders leaving my back seat a mess and smelling of alcohol (not to mention "not caring" that their wives were going to divorce their drunk a$$es). 

Think I did the adjustment via the Uber website, signing in as driver, then selecting the specific trip.


----------



## Zass (Jun 1, 2016)

Hahahaha

If she cant even rate you properly. Then how the vuck she needed to direct u how to drive?

Anyway good for u enjoy the 5 stars


----------



## os2wiz (Sep 30, 2015)

EX_ said:


> The CSR response is almost as silly. How does one define *more better*?


Oficially, it's a double comparative.


----------



## naplestom75 (May 3, 2015)

Travistie said:


> HAHA!!!!


Travistie, how are you? I was wondering how your Uber experience was going.


----------



## LadyDi (Nov 29, 2015)

Another Uber Driver check this one


----------



## Another Uber Driver (May 27, 2015)

LadyDi said:


> Another Uber Driver check this one


Perhaps they are complaining about Too Much of a Good Thing?


----------



## Emp9 (Apr 9, 2015)

This happened to me. They are so dumb they dont know how to even use the app. 5 star comment said (im giving him a 0) lol well u gave me a 5. Doh


----------



## LadyDi (Nov 29, 2015)

@AnotherUb


Another Uber Driver said:


> Perhaps they are complaining about Too Much of a Good Thing?


It's since been removed so to answer your question... HHHHHHHMMMMMMMMMMMMM...


----------

